# What color is this baby?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm curious about one of the babies in my latest litter.

is she a splash? I know she's not a varigated like I originally though because she's got dark markings on a tan backround, and she's not a brindle because niether parent is brindle nor do they have brindle in thier lines.

their father is a black splash.

but this baby has a white headspot, what does that technically make her o3o

(it's the lightest baby to the far right)


----------



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe she's a tricolor


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

BlankAndWhite said:


> I believe she's a tricolor


that'd be totally awesome, I was actually wondering if since she has the headspot if that technically made her a tri-color, which is exactly what I was hoping for  to boot she's the biggest in the litter, even bigger than her brother now lol. if she is then totally not what I was expecting for my first tri-color but I can expand on it LOL, now I'm all giddy o3o


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats on the tri!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I agree she's splashed! She's Spice's daughter, right?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Any new pics? Looks splash to me


----------

